# lenux for newbie



## ineedhelp :-) (Oct 14, 2006)

what is the best/easest linux to use, and where do i get it and how do i use it? :wink: clueless!!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

id say go download a copy of ubuntus live CD and just pop it into the CD drive. also knoppix is a very nice live CD distro. just google for Ubuntu and Knoppix and you will find the answers in less then 5 minutes


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes. Grab a desktop copy of Ubuntu. You can try Linux out without making any changes to your computer. What it does is start your computer from the CD, not the hard drive. When you remove the CD and restart your computer, XP never knows that you were running linux. Then, if you like it, you can click to start the installer, and install it to your Hard drive.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

How much RAM you got? If over 256, then by all means try out an Ubuntu or SimplyMepis or PCLinuxOS LiveCD, which can be test-run from the CD without making any changes to your computer. 

If you've got 128 or less, the LiveCD probly won't run, or it may run but take hours to get to the desktop.

In that case you'll want to either get more RAM (IMO the better option unless you really don't want to spend any more money on an old PC) or get ahold of the alternate install CD. With the alternate CD you have to install the OS to see how it's going to work.


----------



## arochester (Dec 1, 2006)

See "Linux Distribution Chooser" at http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php or "What Linux distribution should you try?" at http://desktoplinuxathome.com/distro.html


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Check this out:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/705661-post10.html
If you are willing to pay a little bit, go for Linspire, you will love it if you are used to Windows. If not, OpenSUSE or Ubuntu are both free and have a simple GUI.


----------



## ineedhelp :-) (Oct 14, 2006)

actually, I'm looking for a permenant oporating system for a different computer...does that change anything?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

´well you can still go with one of the Live CD's test it out what is the best for you and then install it. I favor Ubuntu cause its nice and easy but i cant manage to get WINE installed .....

check out this link "See "Linux Distribution Chooser" at http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php or "What Linux distribution should you try?" at http://desktoplinuxathome.com/distro.html "

that arochester posted


----------



## ineedhelp :-) (Oct 14, 2006)

how do i make a boot disc after i have downloaded and extracted linux?


----------



## ineedhelp :-) (Oct 14, 2006)

well, what's the easiest way to install it with Windows XP?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

download a free program like ImgBurn and burn the image (iso) file that your downloaded. Or use Nero but Nero can make serious problems.



ineedhelp :-) said:


> how do i make a boot disc after i have downloaded and extracted linux?


What Linux distro did you download?


----------



## ineedhelp :-) (Oct 14, 2006)

i got umm feather linux...


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Boot from CD, i.e. restart computer>Press F8 at start up POST (black) screen>choose CD-ROM to boot from first and hit enter while the CD is inside. 

It should run from the CD then.

I recommend, Ubuntu 6.06, Ubuntu 6.10, Mandriva 2007 and Fedora Core 5 for a noob using the Desktop/Live CD's first.

My latest installs as a starter :grin:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Not to discourage you, but I really would suggest you try something other than Feather...it is designed for Live use and is very small size...you won't get many programs to try with it. Also, you are at a disadvantage with it because it is a less used distro, and therefore not many people have written how-to's, neither is there a help forum for it.
I'd suggest you try something new user-friendly like what Kalim suggested. That is, unless you have a valid reason for using Feather, like an older computer, no hard drive space, or no broadband internet to download the full-sized distributions.


----------

